# Conquering the Alcohol & Marijuana Use



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if this counts as triumphs over anxiety, but I have been free from alcohol since New Year's Eve of 2009 which is almost 18 weeks minus 2 days, and free from marijuana use 13 weeks minus 2 days


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Good work man. I know it's hard to give it up when it's all you know.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah I agree, that is awesome that you have been able to do that, and are continuing on that path. I've had a bit of trouble with substance abuse too, and it's difficult. It took me a while to overcome that, so seriously...good job.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Good job, man! I've had addiction problems so I know it's difficult.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Good work !


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats & Good Job!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Addictions are hard to break, congrats on a job well done. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShyGuyDan222,

You down wit' so-bri-e-ty
Yeah, you know me! :lol

Way to go - :boogie :boogie :boogie <- yeah, you know what this means :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations!! Time to go celebrate.... with a non alcoholic beverage:teeth


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You Totally Rock!!!!!


----------



## scaredtogethelp (May 3, 2010)

*wonderful*

that is really great!!!

they say it will always take effort to do what is better for you long term instead of the easy short term highs

The more you are strong, the better you feel about yourself...

I admire your control.. taking responsibility.... discipline... everything... everything it takes to be healthy and take care of yourself is admirable... you are being a strong, and amazing person...

keep it up!


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I would like to thank everyone for their kind words and to help keep me motivate and inspire me to keep on going strong. I believe that we can achieve anything our minds let's us.


----------

